# Hail to the Chief!!!



## buckytom (Sep 30, 2014)

happy birthday, chief. i hope you have a great day surrounded by the love and respect you fully deserve from your family and friends, and wishes for a happy and healthy year to come.

you know, you were 90% of the reason i came back to dc. (yes, you can blame the chief)

it was easy though; i followed the trail of pancakes you'd left for me.

ok, so i had to step around the snares, dead falls, and conibear traps, but i made it back in time to wish you the best.

once again, happy birthday big bro.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chief! I hope you have a fun-filled, loving-family, delicious food kind of day! Plus, celebrate responsibly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chief! Hope the DW and those kids (and grandkids) are letting you off the hook as cook today and out of the kitchen! All the best for the coming year.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chief!


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chief!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chief!!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chief!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chief 

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 30, 2014)

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥    ░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Chief! ♪ ♫


----------



## bethzaring (Sep 30, 2014)

A very Happy birthday to you, GW.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday........may you have the best year ever!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 30, 2014)

Happy birthday, Chief!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 1, 2014)

chief, oh chief?

wherefore art thou?


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2014)

Late again! Sorry! Hope your birthday was filled with joy and laughter and love.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 2, 2014)

he's hiding.


----------

